# Testing the buyers market for a concensus.



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

Put me in for a dozen  Thanks.......


----------



## Wannafish (Jun 28, 2002)

I would be interested in the program, a dozen or not (depending on buyers) is fine with me. Need something more than what I have.


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Wannafish.

It's not a program, just a one time opportunity if it all pans out. But you down if it does. :chillin:


----------



## lund-IFS (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, I would be interested in a dozen of those. Let me know and keep us updated.

Thanks Don


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

I would be interested...I need to stock up on some new lures anyways...if they dont work at least they will look cool and take up space lol

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

I bet they might work great on Lakers too


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

Well if there is still room to get in i would like to check out a doz.

Thanks


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

That makes 18 guys including myself. I'm going to cut it off at 20. That leaves two more buyers who want in. Reason is that we're probably only going to be able to get 10 dozen instead of 20. So this will give all 20 interested 6 each. I'll explain the reason why in a later post.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 6, 2002)

I would like in on the order please.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I'll take 6. Thanks


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I know there were 3 of us going to split the dozen we spoke up for.

Now it may only be a half dozen to split?


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

If someone else would be willing to split some up I too would be interested in some!! Half dozen would be perfect for me.

Tom


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

I can always give something new a try once, or twice or pass it onto other club members :lol: If you have enough I will steal a few from headhunter


----------



## SCOE (Oct 30, 2001)

I would also be interested in buying these lures if it is not too late.

Thanks
SCOE


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I know there were 3 of us going to split the dozen we spoke up for.
> 
> Now it may only be a half dozen to split?



Stien.

Yes, and I'm sorry, but things have changed. I have to actually buy/get these customs after their produced, from a retailer at a retail bulk price, who has also seen the possibilities for their success on the Saginaw Bay and other places where the Gobi's are starting to become a prime forage fish for walleyes. But he didn't want to order 20 dozen of an untested lure, so we've agreed to spilt them. :sad: 

Going this route also takes the false insinuations and innuendoes off Dave Storm, and lays to rest the rumors that he's selling them to me for practically nothing and cutting the throats of his wholesalers. We can all thank one man for throwing a wrench in this deal and starting the lie about this. And sadly, I won't/can't be as eager to share things like this with all of you guys as much anymore either. But I'll do all I can to make sure this particular opportunity happens for us this time.  

As far as the guys who are in, I have to stop the active list at Hunt4Ever. But will keep a running list of anybody else after that on a reserve list, in case anybody falls out or can't hide the money from mama when they come in. :lol:


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

I know Dan made the cut off at hunt4ever, but any of you who are in the running to get some of these lures and would like to split the cost, (going in 50/50) I would be very interested in doing so.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## newk8 (Jul 28, 2004)

I have got to start cheking this web site more often. I believe I have missed a golden opportunity. Oh well, just like fishing sometimes you get them and other times they get you. If anyone is interested and would like to split some (50/50) I would be glad to do that with you. I know the cut was made, and just like Junior high basket ball I missed the cut.  Oh well, Dan let me know when they might be going out to the stores as a special trip to Jays or Franks will be in order, unless Dave will be taking orders at some point and time?? Thanks. Hope all had a wonderful Christmas and great new year. NEED OPEN WATER NOW!!


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Newk8.

Just waiting for the O.K. from the Retailer to release both his name and the personal cost per lure to the 19 other buyers involved. You can then go to his place of business, and pick up some of these customs at his fair retail price yourself when they become available. Then, how they both work and sell will determine rather they are re-stocked or ordered by his or other outlets. Pretty much the way any lure color either catches on or fails. :fish2:

Also still waiting for the first Gobi prototype from Dave. I have the Gobi color patern I'd like set in my mind, and have related that to Dave. He does a great job getting these ideas put down on plastic.


----------



## sharphooks (May 21, 2003)

Just a reminder to you guys that want to get a proven Goby pattern lure now and dont want to wait, go to http://www.downrivertackle.com/ This guy has put a lot of time into developing and proving this color.


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Probably much to Sharphooks surprise, I'll second his suggestion. Jim from Downriver Tackle does a fantastic job in both manufacturing new jig head ideas and custom painting lures. He did indeed send me one of his own Gobie patterns, it looks great, and I even previewed it and gave it rave (untested reviews) here on this site.  

Again, my own personal idea of the color pattern of our Saginaw Bay Gobie, is much different from Jim's. It cannot be a secret to anybody, that many environmental variables have a direct bearing/impact on what a certain skin color pattern any fish species takes in certain bodies of water.

This offer by me was not intended to be some kind of contest, or a sinister plot to steal a color idea, like some are making it out to be. My timing may have been suspicious, but I talked this idea over with Dave way last summer when I cleaned my first walleye, gorged with Gobie carcasses. If some people don't believe that, there's nothing I can do or say about it to their satisfaction. I'd simply ask for you too examine my posting and information sharing record on all the boards and web sites I post on, as well as to anybody who's personally PM'd me asking for help on any fishing subject. 

I know it's hard to believe, but sharing information and occassional new ideas with everybody, brings it's own rewards personally, privately and business wise. Sorry, but the only agenda I have, is being known for sharing, teaching and being a good fisherman. And like anybody different from the norm, I'll make both friends and enemies along the way for doing so. And to that I say, Oh well, because I'm to old and set in my ways to change now.


----------



## cresty (Apr 21, 2004)

Dan I would also be interested in a dozen if it isn't too late.


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Cresty.

At this point and time, nobody will be getting the original dozen number. Reading this whole post will explain why. I will put your name down as an alternate, in case I get more lures, can't get a hold of the people on the original list, or somebody drops out. Best I can do my friend. :chillin:


----------



## newk8 (Jul 28, 2004)

Dan,

I appreciate the post where you explain you rational for the way you do things and post threads. Sportsman like you deserve the utmost respect from the rest of us. I look forward to your reports this summer as you have aided my fishing success and enjoyment for the activity. I do appreciate what youhave done with this lure and look forward to seeing them and trying them out this summer. I realize you can not let meknow where they would be sold at this time, but when they do become available, please PM me and let me know where I will be driving to in order to obtain a couple 6 of these. PLease keep the reports coming and the lines tight. Oh yeah by the way, glad to read that you were not one of the ice fisherman stranded on the ice Wednesday!!! :yikes:


----------

